# AW 4 gear tuning-lil something I found



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey All,
A while ago I posted on any advice on getting a 4 gear to run free. I did some experimenting on these little buggers. I have some that run really well and other are super tight. So, I took them apart and started my investigation. I started going through all the usual tuning tips and put it back together. I left the 3rd gear out and put the copper clamp on and ran it on my dyno. It ran well and did some tuning to make wind faster. I turned the rear axle by hand and determined that the rear gear was not meshing well with the top gear. Now, I know you can tighten up the rivet, but there is way to much slop. I took the rivet out and replaced it with solid shaft rivet I found which was made of aluminum. It had the perfect hole diameter for the gear with no slop. So, I carefully slip it in the top plate and glued. Now, I took the rear axle out and gear. I took a nail file and carefully removed some of the material on the side of the gear..of course not where the teeth are:tongue:. Be careful here....to much and the gear will slip or not have good mesh (may want to have another gear handy). Finally, I assembled everything back to normal. Oiled the new rivet and all other lubrication points and turn by hand to work in the oil. Ran it on the dyno to break everything in. It is not a perfect fix, but the car runs many times better and are enjoyable to drive. My goal was to make sure evrything lined up and would the least amount of resistance as possible. Just some stuff I found that might help for what is worth.:wave:


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

Ive ran into the same problem, found that if you take a crown gear from a tjet. Its just a little bit bigger in diameter, that it meshs better with the drive gear, some trimming is needed. There both 15 teeth. It has helped mine


----------

